# Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!



## Ellim (3. Aug. 2009)

Hallo! Ich habe ein problem. Wir wohnen seit mai in einer wohnung mit gsrten und teich. Der teich ist eine schwarze wanne! Wir haben neues wasser rein gelassen und haben 5 pflanzen gekauft. Wir haben einen springbrunnen drin und 10 goldfische. Mir ist schon aufgefallen das der teich grün wird aber mein mann meinte das ist normal und da kann man nichts tun stimmt das???

Als ich heute heim gekommen bin und in den garten raus geh kommt mir ein ekliger gestank entgegen... Wie gülle. Was ist passier??? Müssen wir den teich entleeren?? Was können wir tun??? Was haben wir falsch gemacht???

Bitte um hilfe da ich ein neuling bin und absolut nicht weiss was ich tun soll!!!

Bin über jeden rat dankbar!!!

Lg
danke 

Ich


----------



## Bebel (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Hallo Du?

Also 5 Pflanzen sind viel zu wenig die schaffen es nicht das Wasser zu klären, bei 10 Fischen braucht ihr dringend einen Filter und viel mehr Pflanzen. 

Als erste Hilfe Maßnahme solltet ihr dringend einen größeren Teil des Wassers austauschen gegen frisches Leitungswasser.

Schwarze Wanne hört sich auch so an als ob ihr gar kein Substrat als Bodengrund eingebracht habt, so haben Teichbakterien die den Teich sauber und schadstofffrei halten keine Chance sich anzusiedeln.

Lest ganz schnell die Basisinformationen die in diesem Teichforum stehen damit Eure Fische eine Überlebenschance haben.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## hipsu (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Ellim bitte mach mal ein paar Fotos und stell sie hier rein

bei 5 m² und 0.8m tiefe hat der teich niemals 4000L, eher 1000


----------



## Ellim (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Ich stell morgen fotos rein wenn ichs hin krieg!!! Auf jefen fall schon mal danke für eure antworten... 

Lg 
Elli


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*



Ellim schrieb:


> Ich stell morgen fotos rein wenn ichs hin krieg!!!



Prima, 
aber erst nach einem großzügigen Wasserwechsel  Das ist im Moment das Wichtigste

Und  :willkommen noch bei en Teich-:crazy


----------



## Ellim (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Hallo!!!
Hab heut das wasser ausgetauscht nicht alles aber nen grossen teil. Was soll ich jetzt machen??? Welche pumpe brauche ich und welche pflanzen. Danke nochmal!!!

Lg Elli


----------



## Bebel (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Hallo Elli

Die Frage nach den Pflanzen ist so leicht nicht zu beantworten, dafür wäre es gut Deinen Teich mal zu sehen (Photo?)

Hast Du Flachwasserzonen in Deinem Teich? Bei der Pflanzenauswahl kommt es darauf an wie tief die gesetzt werden.
Die meisten mögen flaches Wasser am liebsten aber es gibt auch einige für tiefere Zonen.

Was Du auf jeden Fall schon in Deinen Teich tun kannst sind Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und __ Krebsschere und vielleicht eine __ Zwergseerose oder eine __ Seekanne.
Bei den anderen Pflanzen kommt es wie gesagt auf die Wassertiefe am Rand an.

Im Moment gibt es in vielen Pflanzencentern die Wasserpflanzen zu reduzierten Preisen. Ich habe auch einige Pflanzen von Bekannten bekommen die ihre Teich ein wenig ausgelichtet haben, lohnt sich schon mal rum zu fragen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Ellim (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Es gibt drei zonen am rand rundherum ca 20cm dann zwei etwa auf halber höhe ca 40cm und ganz unten ca 80cm...

Und welche pumpe???

Ich bin so dankbar für alle antworten!!! Jetzt ist der teich wieder wunderschön aber er soll es auch bleiben!!! Reinigt sich der teich mit pflanzen und pumpe selbst oder muss man noch was reintun???

Lg Elli


----------



## Bebel (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Hallo Elli

Das mit den Randzonen hört sich doch gut an.

Bei mir funktionieren __ Froschlöffel, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Igelkolben, __ Papageienfeder, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserminze, Wasserlilien und __ Hechtkraut sehr gut, die geben richtig Gas beim wachsen. Im Lexikon hier im Forum findest Du sicher auch noch einiges.
Manches wächst im Korb manches direkt im Substrat.

Zum Filter gibt es sicher viele die mehr wissen als ich. Ist ja auch eine Geldfrage.
Wir haben einen selbstgebauten Filter, hätten wir uns bei unserer Teichgröße sonst auch nicht leisten können.
Bei Deiner Teichgröße gibt es vielleicht auch erschwingliche, fertige Geräte.

Kipp auf keinen Fall ein Mittel gegen die Algen in den Teich, das macht letztendlich alles nur viel schlimmer.

Als "erste Hilfe"-Maßnahme könntest du Bakterien in den Teich geben, ohne Filter halten die sich auf Dauer aber nicht. Die müssen sich irgentwo ansiedeln zum einen im Teichsubstrat und zum anderen im Filter.

Wie gesagt, lies am besten das Basiswissen und zum Filter soll mal einer schreiben der sich da besser auskennt.

Du solltest auch mal die Wasserwerte messen oder messen lassen (machen die im Zoofachgeschäft - kostet meist nix)

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Ellim (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Danke bebel!!!!
Wo kaufst du denn deine pflanzen???


----------



## Bebel (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Hallo Elli

Ich habe meine Pflanzen aus verschiedenen Pflanzencentern und bei einem Besuch bei Naturagard gekauft. Einige habe ich wie gesagt auch geschenkt bekommen, von Freunden und Arbeitskollegen die auch einen Teich haben und einiges an Pflanzen über hatten.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe!!!! Mein Teich stinkt!!!*

Hallo Elli,

auch von mir herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich. Bebel hat Dir ja schon die wichtigsten Tipps gegeben.

Hier findest Du eine* interaktive Pflanzenliste*, auf der Du Pflanzen passend für Deine Zwecke suchen kannst.
Dort kannst Du auch bestellen http://www.nymphaion.de oder hier http://www.naturagart.de


----------

